# Tall Flag Poles



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

World´s Tallest Flag Pole by hansn, on Flickr
The tallest unsupported flag pole in the world is 137 metre and the flag is 20x40 metre. The flag commemorates the Great Arab Revolt in 1916 when the Arab forces began the fight for independence from the Ottoman Empire.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

tall flag pole by johnking4270, on Flickr


Kuala Lumpur - Super Flag Pole by Justin88, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Panmunjeom_north_flagpole_2005_02_02.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ It should be called a flag "tower".


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Newark, NJ (does this count )









http://www.bangaloreaviation.com/2012/04/planspotting-photos-newark-liberty.html


----------



## united pakistan (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## united pakistan (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=635349&page=1


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

is it tall enough ?


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

Great topic by the way kay:


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Mexico has a lot as huge as this one.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Donkin flagpole(60m), Port Elizabeth, South Africa


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Tallest freestanding flagpole in the world: Dushanbe flagpole in Takikistan(165m).


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Baku, and that is not a small stadium.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

The second tallest flagpole in the world is in Baku, Azerbaijan (162 meters):

 the largest flag in the world by harrypwt, on Flickr


«...Пло́щадь госуда́рственного фла́га » на Яндекс.Фотках




























http://milli.az/news/politics/20579.html
http://www.aztagram.com/azerbaycan-semadan-baxish/


----------



## clop (Jun 10, 2009)

tim1807 said:


> Mexico has a lot as huge as this one.


where in Mexico is this..?


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## ztraver2011 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

tim1807 said:


> Mexico has a lot as huge as this one.





clop said:


> where in Mexico is this..?


Cancun. 
Banderas Monumentales, Cancún, Quintana Roo, to be exact.

There is also another one in Mexico City from memory - in the western suburbs along the orbital freeway.








It always struck me as an unusual place for a large flag.










^^
Then of course there is the one in the central square.


----------



## united pakistan (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## chamel-oppa (Dec 19, 2009)

MEXICO


















































































my city Culiacan.


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

highest flag pole in PHILIPPINES.

The Independence Flagpole, standing at 107 metres (351 ft), is the highest flagpole in the Philippines. On this spot in front of Rizal Monument, at 9:15am July 4, 1946, the full independence of the Republic of the Philippines was proclaimed as authorized by the United States President Harry S. Truman. Next to the flagpole, a grand Independence Grandstand, designed by architect Juan M. Arellano, was built just for the occasion.


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Skopje, Macedonia










pic taken from Facebook


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

The most beautiful until now is Mexico IMO.


----------



## Poul_ (Jan 27, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Saxonia (Aug 15, 2012)

I can't resist the feeling, that many of these countries with giant flags and poles try to compensate something. :-|

As smaller one 
The "Fahne der Einheit" (lit. Flag of unity) in Berlin. It stands at the "Platz der Republik" in front of the Reichstag. The flag was hoisted at midnight of 3rd October 1990 to celebrate the reunification. The pole is 28.5 meters high and the flag measures 6x10 meters. 
Due the fact, that the flag itself is regarded as monument, it is not half-masted on the determined dates or other special incidents, even if the smaller ones besides or the ones on top of the Reichstag are so. Since 1990 it has been half-masted only two times: on 11th September 2001 on the occasion of the terrorist attacks and on 26th April 2002, when the Erfurt school massacre with 16 dead people took place.









http://www.protokoll-inland.de/Shar...90294144D0C.1_cid373?nn=1836522&isPoster=true


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Philippine Flag pole in Undisputed Teritory of Panatag Shoal (Scarborough Shoal)


www.ellentordesillas.com


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

> I can't resist the feeling, that many of these countries with giant flags and poles try to compensate something. :-|


Agree.


----------



## Cerulean (Nov 26, 2007)

The most prominent ones in Malaysia:

Merdeka Square, Kuala Lumpur
Height: 95 meter




















Putra Square, Putrajaya
Height: N/A


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

Fay-control said:


>



how tall ??


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

oakleykk said:


> I am so glad this internet thing works and your article really helped me. Might take you up on that home advice you
> 
> 
> Oakley Sunglasses Wholesale
> ...


:lol:Most off topic spam ever!


----------



## Maxl (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## De Klauw (Apr 20, 2006)

As a child I was alway very impressed by this flagpole in Luxembourg. But compared to other flags in this thread it's not so large:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ It looks pretty tall and big to me!


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Very beautiful the Mexican poles sites.



Saxonia said:


> I can't resist the feeling, that many of these countries with giant flags and poles try to compensate something. :-|


It seems someone got jealous...


----------



## Wover (Feb 23, 2009)

"Tall Herman" is a tower attached to the parliament of Estonia and the flag is the most important one in the country, because whatever flag is hoisted there every morning, shows who is the ruling force in Estonia (Estonia has had many occupiers). It stands at 95m from sea level (Tallinn is a seaside city).










Bonus: Footage from 1989 when Soviet rule was falling and for the first time in 50 years, the Estonian flag was hoisted there again: http://www.filmi.arhiiv.ee/fis/inde...tring=pikk+hermann&lang=et&nocache=1365752798


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

This is probably the tallest flag pole in canada. its in Surrey, a suburb of Vancouver.


----------



## Ferahim (Nov 14, 2011)

Azerbaijan | The second tallest flagpole in the world.










Another flagpole


----------



## Ferahim (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*The flagpole of the Hue Citadel, Vietnam.
*
Hue Flag Pole by Custom Vietnam Travel, on Flickr


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

Ashgabat, Turkmenistan


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

Flag of the State of Acre, Brazil:









Source: http://santarosadopurusac.blogspot.com.br/2012/06/unificada-partir-de-1920-administracao.html no indication of the photographer at the website.


Bandeira do Acre por Leonardo Vasconcelos, no Flickr


Bandeira do Acre por Eduardo A Marques - e.a.marques, no Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

There aren't any really large flag poles in Argentina, but these are the largest I know of:


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

Awaza Flagpole 
www.pwaworldtour.com


----------



## rdgnrdgn (Feb 2, 2012)

(in 50th Year Park, Ankara)

It's the tallest flagpole in Turkey, 100m.


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

Ashgabat, Turkmenistan © 2015 Be a Voyager


----------



## ReginaWills (Jul 30, 2015)

Tallest flagpole in Pakistan
*Asia's largest flag*


----------

